# Thinking of buying Worldmark again



## VacationForever (Jun 13, 2022)

We owned a 10K contract (resale) for about 5 years before selling them in 2018 after we bought more Marriott Vacation Club points/weeks.  We have sort of regretted the sale ever since.  Is there anything significantly different about Worldmark which I should know about since 2018?  Is the going rate about 20 to 30 cents per point?

Oh, and what about closing/transfer times these days?

Thank you so much!


----------



## bizaro86 (Jun 13, 2022)

The new website isn't great, which makes it harder/take longer to check availability. 

Were guest certificates for $99 added by then? You get 1 free for every group of 10k credits (ie, get a second at 11k, 3rd at 21k) and every one after that is $99 online or $129 by phone. They aren't refundable and thr guest name can't be changed.

The going rate for new points is still that range, probably closer to the $0.20. Depends on how many are available, obviously. I haven't added for awhile, so can't comment on current closing times.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 13, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> We owned a 10K contract (resale) for about 5 years before selling them in 2018 after we bought more Marriott Vacation Club points/weeks.  We have sort of regretted the sale ever since.  Is there anything significantly different about Worldmark which I should know about since 2018?  Is the going rate about 20 to 30 cents per point?
> 
> Thank you so much!



Resale prices are lower these days. There are many issues with the new website and call times. There is a new resort in Moab. I think many people that have had these accounts for decades are looking to get out of ownership as they no longer travel. There are some good deals out there now and I bet as the economy tanks the younger owners may need to dump their membership costs too.

I was given 6000 points and it took almost 5 weeks to close. 

Bill


----------



## sjsharkie (Jun 13, 2022)

Still love it... but as others point out Wyndham has done some things to make the experience less pleasant.

That being said, I do think they have cracked down on some of the serial renters which have in turn made high-demand inventory a little more available.  wmowners.com is more active re: Worldmark so suggest you look there for more answers.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 13, 2022)

Thank you all!  There were no guest certificate charges back then but it is for personal consumption so there is no issue there.  Thanks again!  I think we are on our way to become WM owners again.


----------



## HudsHut (Jun 13, 2022)

I think WM complements Marriott very nicely. I used the Marriott week to get the places I could not get with WM, and use WM for everything else.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 13, 2022)

I was given a 5K account back in late January and it took until early April to switch to me.  But then someone my Wyndham emails started going to the person I got the WM from.  So they are still screwed up. 

I got a 5k primarly for BT usage.  So far so go, but the new website is painful if looking for bonus time availability.  Instead of getting 4 months to look at, you have to look at each unit type over each set of appropriate calendar days,  Take too long.  If they were going to do it like the Wyndham website, then you should but in your dates and have it tell you any units type available.  Painfully slow.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 13, 2022)

Check out www.wmowners.com for Accounts for sale.


----------



## CO skier (Jun 13, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> I got a 5k primarly for BT usage.  So far so go, but the new website is painful if looking for bonus time availability.  Instead of getting 4 months to look at, you have to look at each unit type over each set of appropriate calendar days,  Take too long.  If they were going to do it like the Wyndham website, then you should but in your dates and have it tell you any units type available.  Painfully slow.



There is a way to get something similar to the Club Wyndham unit availability for an entire resort in a region.

1)  Select "Resorts" from the top bar.

2)  Enter the resort name and select the dates.  I tried Austin for July 20 - 22.

3)  The return listed results for every WM resort on the map:  "2 Available Suites" at Austin "7 Available" at Stablewood Springs and "5 Available" at Marble Falls.  Click on any of those availability links to see the Club Wyndham style list of suites available at each resort.

It is definitely not as good as the regional Bonus Time Search on the old website that would display availability for every suite at every resort in the region over the entire 14 days of Bonus Time, but it is easier than trying to check suite by suite using the Monthly Availability calendar.


----------



## ski_sierra (Jun 13, 2022)

sjsharkie said:


> Still love it... but as others point out Wyndham has done some things to make the experience less pleasant.


+1.

I'm relatively new to WM but I have gotten more out of WM than any other timeshare. The locations I visited with recent renovations such as Bass Lake, Cathedral City, Wolf Creek, and Lake Tahoe are really nice.

I think WM has more interesting locations than Marriott but that's my personal preference. It also helps that I live < 2 hours from Marina Dunes.



bizaro86 said:


> The new website isn't great, which makes it harder/takes longer to check availability.



I think the old WM website was better than any other TS website I had used. As it stands right now, it's as good or better than HRC, and HGVC. It is definitely better than Marriott and Vistana. The bar is really low in the TS world.



HudsHut said:


> WM complements Marriott very nicely


+1 
While Marriott resorts are nice, I think the WM units have a better layout than the Marriott units I have been to. WM units in Bass Lake, Angels Camp, Windsor, South Shore, Wolf Creek, Bear Lake, and Arrow Point have better layouts than the Marriott resorts I have been to (Imperial Palms, Shadow Ridge, MountainSide) as well as the photos I have seen online. WM Reunion 3 BR was significantly better than 3 BR Imperial Palms. 

The WorldMark in Kihei, Maui was the only terrible stay I've had, but that's partly because we went there after a week at HGVC Kings' Land and Westin Nanea.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jun 14, 2022)

The other thing that has changed is the rules/prices for cash reservations. Bonus time/inventory special/Monday madness now have a minimum charge of $80/night. 

Fax time is even more different - the price is up to $0.13/credit, and you get 3 at a time. Previously it was way cheaper for blue/white season and 1 red reservation every 5 years. Now it is more expensive all the time and limited in number. There are some differences for elites that are probably not relevant as they in no way would make buying developer a reasonable financial decision.


----------

